

Ask HN: How do you format documentation? - anonfunction

Lately I&#x27;ve been making more open-source tools and always end up spending a lot of time on formatting the documentation.<p>Is there a standard or set of best practices?
======
lsiebert
I'm a fan of Doxygen, which works on a bunch of languages.

